# NEC 702 Optional Standby Equipment Signs



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2019)

Would you approve this sign for use under NEC 702?


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 7, 2019)

NO - Still does not provide the information Required


----------



## steveray (Feb 8, 2019)

If you had to trip over the generator to get to it maybe....It tells you what it is just not where.....Isn't it 702.7?


----------

